# Need Archery Shop by Rosenberg



## CFOX (Aug 28, 2009)

I need a good archery shop within the rosenberg sugarland area. I'm tried of dealing with the people at the big retail stores. Suggestions please. 

Thanks, 
Chad


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

The only one I know of is Viking. Off SW Freeway inside Houston


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

Make the drive to J&J Archery in Port Lavaca i know its a good drive but its worth it. They carry Mathews and Mission and all the good stuff for em and they just started getting a few fishing things. O yea AMS bowfishing stuff to Jerry knows bows.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

I live in Rosenberg and prefer west Houston archery at I10 and wilcrest. They carry Matthews, mission, Hoyt, and bowtech. Viking is another good shop but the folks just aren't as friendly as west Houston. Just my 2 cents


----------



## mlp1024 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gander Mountain used to be good but I heard all their Bow counter guys quit, not sure if anyone can verify that.


----------



## Slick8 (Jun 28, 2010)

mlp1024 said:


> Gander Mountain used to be good but I heard all their Bow counter guys quit, not sure if anyone can verify that.


Gander has a new tech in the Bowshop. He's done some great work with the sales and stocking of items but I've yet to see him rig or tune anything.

I hate to bash them (box stores) but I take mine to a pro shop for any work that I need to have done. The vast amount of experience makes it well worth the drive.

Like stated above you have Viking which has some of the most experince in the city and you have West Houston Archery which is owned by the Bow Zone. These are great people whom I've bought two bows from and have been very happy with.


----------



## LJeanGrayless (Sep 14, 2009)

GOOD LUCK...................


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

What service are you needing ? What kind of gear are you shooting?


----------

